# No one is safe!



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

A first of it's kind Duct Tape bomb is preparing for takeoff! After duct tape was applied I realized everything in the package is upside down! Good luck to the receiver of this abomination. :rockon:

Hide the women and children because like I said, no one is safe!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

:woohoo: More Duct Tape!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh jeez, that truly is an aBOMBonation! Sweeeeet!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh no...


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Jeez Ray, that thing is massive! That's going to blow someone's house off the foundation! I pity the BOTL who gets that monster!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's awesome! It might take out a few blocks!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Damn Ray!

Helpless animals first, now women and children!

Is there any end to this madness!!?


----------



## Phantasos (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks like this is going to be precision fire to the target and danger close for who ever is near it!

Fire for effect for sure!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This was a fun one, ran into 2 issues with it already


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> This was a fun one, ran into 2 issues with it already


Is it leaking a sticky liquid? :whip:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ahaha no. First I forget the note and no way was I removing my duct tape art so I had to slit a hole in it and stuff the note in. When I went to go pick up something at the store for the bomb, as soon as I start looking my daughter says daddy I go poo poo, now I have to leave and change her and go back lol!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

with that much tape it is going to cost you 2.00 more in shipping weight! Poor sucker is so done for.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

0310 0480 0002 8032 8357

Be careful!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rays on a freakin rampage!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello USPS, can you please start making flat rate boxes in brown! The colorful ones really cramp my style and it always cost more to ship in a brown box!

Thanks <3 Rock31


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Ray has lost it... and I love it!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

5 lbs 9 oz!


Even my wallet is made of Duct Tape lmao! My co-workers 9yr old daughter made it for me


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> 5 lbs 9 oz!
> 
> Even my wallet is made of Duct Tape lmao! My co-workers 9yr old daughter made it for me


almost 6 pounds!?! holy cow!! Duct tape is awesome! :tease:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> 5 lbs 9 oz!
> 
> Even my wallet is made of Duct Tape lmao! My co-workers 9yr old daughter made it for me


Haha 5 pounds?!?! My gosh Ray, this thing is a monster!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Haha 5 pounds?!?! My gosh Ray, this thing is a monster!!


That's what she said :doh:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> That's what she said :doh:


Nice one Ray haha! I keep checking the shipping because I want a heads-up so I can steer at least 1,000 miles away from the detonation zone, it's going to be epic!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Ray spreading sunshine!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

A lie can run around the world six times while the truth is still trying to put on its pants.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Set to detonate tomorrow, let's hope so! Don't know if the storm is supposed to hit in Mark Twain's state but we shall see! I hope it lands would make a crap snow day a bit better here.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Floridoho


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Still showing in NJ... I think the Jersey Shore kids stole it...
EDIT: I just called the Jersey Shore idiots kids... god I am getting old..


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Floridoho


Insider information?? Were you spying around his house again Zach?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yea.....did you really think I would give any clues to where this thing is going to detonate? Cmon now!!

I bet you it got lost in Jwowws chest MUAHGAHAHA


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Still showing in NJ... I think the Jersey Shore kids stole it...
> EDIT: I just called the Jersey Shore idiots kids... god I am getting old..


Erich, I think they're older than you.....:target:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Situation-28
Snooki- 23
J-Woww-24
Vinny-22
Pauly D-30
Ronnie- 24
Sammi-23...

Erich- 25... So older than most and wiser than all. Thanks for that Veeral and sorry for the threadjack. Back to carnage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Somebody is gonna crap when they get 6lbs. of duct tape! :target:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

5 lbs 9oz?! My friends just had a baby smaller than that! WTF is in there dude?!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Duct Tape and Love!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> Somebody is gonna crap when they get 6lbs. of duct tape! :target:


:lol::lol:



BMack said:


> 5 lbs 9oz?! My friends just had a baby smaller than that! WTF is in there dude?!


:SM


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Uh oh! Out for Delivery!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Uh oh! Out for Delivery!


This ought to be good. Duct tape explosions!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

*KABOOM!*

Ray got us good!!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/282484-baby-bombed-rock31.html#post3085889

*Thanks Ray!!!!!!!*


----------

